# 5 year old keeps touching breasts....



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

x-posted in GD!

My 5 year old continues to touch my breast when ever he get a chance, by rubbing his head up against them to pretending to put his arm around my arm and brushing up against my boob I've tried telling him that I simply don't like it and that he needs to stop to talking about good touch/bad touch and that my breasts are a part of my body.. etc... HOWEVER I am still breastfeeding his 2 1/2 year old brother, which does NOT help matters! So is there anything else I can say to him, or do I just need to learn how to deal with it?


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

My almost 4yo DD is obsessed with my breasts, too. I have no advice, but I want some!!

She self-weaned at 2.5, but I cannot be topless around her at all or she'll grab or squeeze... when I redirect (I'm trying to teach her the personal boundaries and what's appropriate/inappropriate thing, but apparently not doing a very good job of it!!), she finds ways to brush up against me...

even when I am wearing clothes!!

waiting for advice.... heh....


----------



## harmat (Jan 31, 2005)

Dd is 4,5 and was bf until a year and a half ago. From the moment I weaned her (or soon after anyway) I felt that my boobs were _mine_, private, etc. To her, I'm guessing, they were just another part of my body, one that she previously had full access to. And she did seem obsessed. Or was the obsession mine?? This went on for a loong time.

Anyway, what worked for us, was that I de-mistified (?) the whole thing. I _let_ her touch, and once even suckle. This did two things. 1, I wasn't uptight about my boobs any more. 2, she stopped constantly touching them (almost immidiately). Now she just pulls up my top and strokes my waist, lol.

So I guess my advice is, let it go, examine your feelings and deal with them. Talk to your child about times and places where it is NOT acceptable to touch others. In public etc.


----------



## Rigama (Oct 18, 2005)

My ds is doing the same thing. He self weaned just before his 3rd bday, and has had the breast fascination since right around the time he turned 5. I don't know where it came from but I suspect it's developmental. I'm looking forward to hearing other's thoughts on this.


----------



## amn (Jun 13, 2006)

My son, now 5.5, did this from about 4.5 to 5. I did not practice extended breastfeeding with either him or his younger sister; nor has he seen very many women nursing recently.

I think it's a phase, and a combination of "my body, please don't" and "why do you like them?" (He would often say, "Mommy, I like you boobs!" at what I felt were inappropriate times/places.) A little extra snuggling helped, but it was really time and maturity that did the trick.

My SIL2B is a child psychologist, and when I asked her about it, she said it's normal, though if he's still doing it at 10, there may be other issues involved.

Good luck!


----------



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

Glad to hear my DD isn't the only one. She started this right around her 5th birthday (she's been weaned since 3.5 years.) She also wants to have "pretend num-nums" maybe once every couple of months, and I let her for a second. The touching is probably daily, and often when we're in public, where it kind of bugs me. It's usually when she wants my undivided attention for something she's trying to say. She walks up to me, and firmly places both her hands on both my "girls," then asks her question. I always gently remove her hands and hold them both in mine while I answer her. I haven't said anything about her grabbing me, because I figured it would just go away on its own.


----------

